# Super Lemon Haze 800watt hps grow journal



## eightenough (Apr 9, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

this is the first time growing the SLH. i am quite exited to see the results. i am doing a strictly canna grow this time. my last grow was dutch master and i think that canna will be better for me.

this journal is starting a little late but i will post the photos from earlier in the grow.

at the moment the 2 girls have been in veg for 25days. another 3 days and i m going to turn them down. i will be using different lighting routine for the flower stage. i am using 11on/13off for the first 4 weeks and then 10on/14off until harvest. i have been told that this strain can take up to 10 weeks to mature and i dont have the time for that. this lighting routine is supposed to help the plants mature quicker.

any way here are the pics from the grow so far. the last pic is one i took today.

until next time enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes! First In!
.. It seems rather fitting 
Subscribed!


----------



## yadayada (Apr 9, 2010)

Yayayayay so many pics! yippeeeee me subd, anda I've been interested in buying this strain so big thanks, I'm sure I'll learn a lot from you 

Happy growing!


----------



## eightenough (Apr 9, 2010)

awesome. good to see you man. i am in 2 minds. i am thinking i should veg for another week from monday. if i tie i tie them down more will i be able to take it to 5 weeks veg, or will they end up too tall for the tent? tent height being 1.8m.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 9, 2010)

hey there yadayada, good to see you. i like pics so expect to see lots here.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 9, 2010)

eightenough said:


> awesome. good to see you man. i am in 2 minds. i am thinking i should veg for another week from monday. if i tie i tie them down more will i be able to take it to 5 weeks veg, or will they end up too tall for the tent? tent height being 1.8m.


Why not just turn them 2 flower a week earlier so you can give them the correct time at the end to flower?
The SLH can triple in size when flowered.. So I'd turn her earlier and train in2 early flowering or else u will fill ur tent quite easily.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 9, 2010)

the reason i want to veg for another week is because i looked at your journal for this strain and i didnt think it grew that much in flower. i dont want to waste the space i have and end up with empty places in the tent. i m going to tie the bitch right back. the reason for the different lighting routine is because i like to see things for myself. i am stubborn and like to learn from experience.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm in. Ninj was quick in there but he is the master of this type. They look very bushy to me. Nice start brother. Oh what canna products 8?


----------



## eightenough (Apr 9, 2010)

hey rock, good to see you.


----------



## dudeoflife (Apr 9, 2010)

Love those long ass sativa leaves.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine grew out a fair bit in flowering, but I was cutting bits of it back as it overtook another strain I had in there.
I've heard the theory of the lesser light hours towards the end.. Helps build resin or something.. Never tried it myself, so it will be interesting 2c it done upclose.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 9, 2010)

laceygirl has just turned the 4 she is running down to 12/12 today. it will be good to see the difference. same strain, same nutes(canna) but different lighting all the way through.


----------



## yadayada (Apr 9, 2010)

What's the blue round thing in the pics, 8E?



XxNinjaxX said:


> Mine grew out a fair bit in flowering, but I was cutting bits of it back as it overtook another strain I had in there.
> I've heard the theory of the lesser light hours towards the end.. Helps build resin or something.. Never tried it myself, so it will be interesting 2c it done upclose.


Yeah, I've read this, be great to see it and hear if you think there's anything in it. I was thinking of trying it.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 10, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

last night i tied the girls down again. i have some pics of just after they were tied down. there is also some pics i took this arvo. i think there is a noticeable change.

the pics from this arvo were taken before i decided to fim some of the branches. 12 in total, 7 off SLH1 the big one and 5 off SLH2 the smaller one.

my decision to fim was brought on due to my deciding to veg for 5 weeks instead of 4.

if there is any difference later tonight i will post some more pics. but if not, i will wait until there is a change.

until later enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 10, 2010)

ahh eighty yer comin up roses mate, they look fantastic!! i'll be watching to see how you go on hte canna, i'm doing my own experiment with the cyco platinum range on my current grow - gonna start them this week.

beautiful girls ya got mate


----------



## eightenough (Apr 10, 2010)

i am watching your new journal. it all so very exciting.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 10, 2010)

i know!! we're both growing some lovely strains, gonna be some great smoke comin! you should time yer trip to melbs with my harvest lol


----------



## eightenough (Apr 10, 2010)

unfortunately my mate has backed out. not sure when i am going to get to melbs now. might fly down instead.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 10, 2010)

yadayada said:


> What's the blue round thing in the pics, 8E?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've read this, be great to see it and hear if you think there's anything in it. I was thinking of trying it.


the blue thing is a thermometer and hygrometer. its awesome. it cost me $10 at bunnos and it works perfect. it sucks that i cant find more of them.

i have been looking at this type of lighting for a while now and the same as you read about it but wanted to try it myself.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 10, 2010)

I never bloody sub'd to this last time. I must have been effected by cider. Looking good 8. Am i right to think that the pamela thread was abandoned and the old one was completed?


----------



## eightenough (Apr 10, 2010)

the old one is complete. there is some pic from the harvest. the pamela thread has been abandoned because i didnt want to document the life of a mother plant. ou can see her on laceygirls thread.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 10, 2010)

ahh well the harvest wont be for a wee while anyways, sure we could entertain ya for a couple days lol i live a decent distance to the dandenongs, in my opinion one of the most beautiful places on earth

i've just made a crackin stroganoff for dinner and had my first 2 bongs for the day lol almost time to get my nosh on


----------



## yadayada (Apr 10, 2010)

looking good 8E


----------



## eightenough (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks yada. i am going to take some more pics when the lights come on at 4pm. i am interested to see the way they want to grow after being tied and fimmed again.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 10, 2010)

how are ya finding fim? i'm gonna try it out for the first time on this grow, any tips i should know about??


----------



## eightenough (Apr 10, 2010)

kmoo said:


> how are ya finding fim? i'm gonna try it out for the first time on this grow, any tips i should know about??


i am liking it. i found that the recovery from fimming is quicker than if it were topped. so it has a shorter pause in vertical growth, which means i can tie down the new branches sooner. i like fat bushy plants and this technique is giving me just that.

i am wanting to lean away from producing big massive buds that take 2 weeks just to dry and run the risk of the dreaded mould. what i want to with the 2 SLH is get more of the medium sized buds on each branch instead of 1 or 2.

in my last grow i did a bit of both topping and fimming and i like the results from the fimmed over the topped.


----------



## oldmandroman (Apr 10, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312544-oldman-gotta-grow-them-all.html


check me out


----------



## kmoo (Apr 10, 2010)

eightenough said:


> i am liking it. i found that the recovery from fimming is quicker than if it were topped. so it has a shorter pause in vertical growth, which means i can tie down the new branches sooner. i like fat bushy plants and this technique is giving me just that.
> 
> i am wanting to lean away from producing big massive buds that take 2 weeks just to dry and run the risk of the dreaded mould. what i want to with the 2 SLH is get more of the medium sized buds on each branch instead of 1 or 2.
> 
> in my last grow i did a bit of both topping and fimming and i like the results from the fimmed over the topped.


yeah i've only ever topped before, and dabbled with supercropping. im deffo giving it a crack, shorter recovery is always good.

cheers mate


----------



## eightenough (Apr 11, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

well i have finished hacking and chopping bits off the girls. the only thing i will be doing now is tying down as needed.

here are some pics. i took a top view of each plant this time. these will be the last pics until there is a noticeable change.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice! This will be my next strain to grow love the sativa look!. Excited to see how she matures. what ppms are you running?


----------



## eightenough (Apr 11, 2010)

hey there, welcome. i am running it at about 900ppm.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 11, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

here is pic i took this morning before the lights went off.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 11, 2010)

Lookin real nice so far! I'll be sitting in for the rest of the grow. Can't wait to see a smoke report on this hyped strain. I got 3 SLH seedlings 3 weeks in right now. Gonna be transplanted outdoor here in a month. So I'm exitied to see how you like it.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome man. good to see you. i like pics in journals, so i like to put heaps in mine. i hope you enjoy the grow.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 11, 2010)

> hey guys, hows the smoke?


I've got a 1/2 lb of Barnys Farm Red Diesel that is some of the best smoke I've ever had in my life! Smell and taste is of pure Diesel fuel. 1/4 lb of Blue Widow that's kill to! Lol



> awesome man. good to see you. i like pics in journals, so i like to put heaps in mine. i hope you enjoy the grow.


 I'm sure I will! I love bud porn to. Lol


----------



## eightenough (Apr 12, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> I've got a 1/2 lb of Barnys Farm Red Diesel that is some of the best smoke I've ever had in my life! Smell and taste is of pure Diesel fuel. 1/4 lb of Blue Widow that's kill to! Lol
> 
> I'm sure I will! I love bud porn to. Lol


i wish i was at your house. they sound delicious.

i cant believe how fast the SLH is growing. i am going to tie the bitches down again later tonight.

they are putting off quite the smell already and i have a house inspection tomorrow week. i am thinking about turning them down, but my concerns about smell now are only going to get worse through flower.

at the moment they are small enough to fit into my small tent that fits inside my cupboard. here they are not allowed to open cupboards during an inspection. which is awesome. all i have to do is pack my 1mx1m tent up along with lights, res, all my power leads and power boards. as long as nothing is visible in any room i will be all good.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 12, 2010)

Bummer about the inspection that shit suck! But it sounds like u got it taken care of. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## MonsterRobot (Apr 12, 2010)

I just finished my first Canna grow with my ebb and gro system... All I have to say is that Canna is bomb... I loved it and it had awesome results... One thing I have noticed is that right around 4 weeks into flowering I get deficeincies no matter what I do... It has happedned 2 times with 2 different strains so watch out for that... I started running the veg nutes for the 1st week of flowering and it seemed to lessen the problems...

You growing from seed or clone? I just ordered some SLH seeds from greenhouse and was wondering if all of the plants had similar phenos and grew about the same or if they were all different... I have heard some complaints about some plants being way different...

Best of luck,
MonsterRobot


----------



## eightenough (Apr 12, 2010)

hey there montster, thanks for having a look. i am growing from clone. my last grow was using dutch master. i was pretty happy. i have a mate who is growing one of these for me and he is using the dutch master. we are doing a nutrient comparison. interested to see the difference.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 12, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

just updating. i have put some netting over the girls to try and help me control them. they are growing pretty fast now.

i have decided that once the get used to have the netting there i am going to turn them down. so maybe in 2 or 3 days it will be time.

here is the first netted pic.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 13, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

just though i would post a pic of the girls getting used to the netting.







also here is pic of the new bong i bought today.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 13, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey guys, hows the smoke?
> 
> just though i would post a pic of the girls getting used to the netting.
> 
> ...


Your plants are looking great eight, and that's a nice new piece of equipment you've got there, best be getting my arse over to your house for a test....lol.. 

They look like crap after you've pushed them around a bit don't they? Mine look the same...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 13, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

well i have put the girls into flower. they are running t 11 on and 13 off for the first 4 weeks then 10 on and 14 off until harvest. if they show any signs of not liking it i will change back to the standard 12/12.
the light come on at 8pm and switch off at 7am.

also i bought a 2nd hand 600watt hps for $200 and got it home, had a look only to find that it is actually a 1000wtt hps. yay.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 14, 2010)

free 400w - whoo lol

i love flippin the switch, good things are coming when that happens ha


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Apr 14, 2010)

hey eight , how ya been buddy? what was your yeild on the last 4 you had ?i noticed your going scrog im thinking of trying it on my bitch , do u think its to late to start now that i have just put here on 12/12 2 days ago ?


----------



## eightenough (Apr 14, 2010)

smallclosetgrowr said:


> hey eight , how ya been buddy? what was your yeild on the last 4 you had ?i noticed your going scrog im thinking of trying it on my bitch , do u think its to late to start now that i have just put here on 12/12 2 days ago ?


hey man, good to see you. ive been well. i only had tree plants in the tent last time. 2 mystery clone and 1 bagseed from seed. aall up i got 19.5 bags. 2 bags off the bagseed and 17.5 off the 2 mystery clones.

ive been told that the SLH grow quite a bit through flower so i think this is the best way to go. i only just put the netting up 2 days ago. i put the girls into flower today. 

here are some pics of them tonight. light have only just come on. they had 9hrs of dark today and they will get 13hrs dark for the next 4 weeks.
















59 days to go. maybe more, maybe less. wait to see what the lighting does.

8E.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 15, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

just posting some more pics. day 2 flower. thats all to report.

















more of an update tomorrow.

until then, enjoy the smoke.
8E


----------



## jabbadagriffen (Apr 15, 2010)

Lookin good 8, after seeing some vids and pics of others growing this strain on the web it looks like it can get out of hand pretty easy height-wise, yours are lookin nice and bushy . Interested to see how you go with the light times, it's a long flower stage so any way to speed it up would be good...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 15, 2010)

jabbadagriffen said:


> Lookin good 8, after seeing some vids and pics of others growing this strain on the web it looks like it can get out of hand pretty easy height-wise, yours are lookin nice and bushy . Interested to see how you go with the light times, it's a long flower stage so any way to speed it up would be good...


hey man, good to see you here. my concerns are over the height it may get to. trying to contain it. see what happens.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 15, 2010)

i got my delivery from DHS. YAY. i took a pic.







1 litre bottles of rhizotonic, cannazym and pk 13-14. 20kg of granulted rockwool and shade and fitting for my new 1000watt hps.
almost forgot, my free t-shirt from canna.


----------



## jabbadagriffen (Apr 15, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey man, good to see you here. my concerns are over the height it may get to. trying to contain it. see what happens.


Have u seen this guy's vid journal on SLH, interesting stuff: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvL7sqwSR7Q&feature=related


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Hang on... That's not an ablite shade....?

What brand is that one??


----------



## kmoo (Apr 15, 2010)

yay new stuff! i love new stuff.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hang on... That's not an ablite shade....?
> 
> What brand is that one??


it is an ablite. you can set them 2 different ways. like this for more concentrated in a smaller area or you can set it with a bigger span for bigger area. i dont need to spread the light that far for the 2 girls i have.


----------



## Stoney Macgyver (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice grow man, I have some Super Lemon Haze seeds waiting for my next grow! I would love to see how the plant grows and yeilds because I cant seem to find anything on this plant for being so popular! Subbed


----------



## eightenough (Apr 16, 2010)

always good to see someone new. i am glad you dropped by. more pics coming in about 3.5 hours.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 16, 2010)

8 the plants look great and the new reflector looks pretty impressive. I thought they were the 250ml bottles like i bought of canna products in front and i still thought it was big.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 16, 2010)

hey rock,you got the house to yourself yet?


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 16, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey rock,you got the house to yourself yet?


Yeah mate she has gone to the ballet tonight. She will be back later though. Unfortunately i have a big work day tomorrow which i need to be on the ball for. I only got 20 bucks worth too and once i start i power through it til its all gone. Am saving it for when she has gone away tomorrow. I want to wake up on Sunday, if there is any left, and have a brekky bong. They are some of my favourites. Sad i know.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 16, 2010)

i too love brekky bongs. they are awesome.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 16, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

day 3 flower. more pics.






















here is some info i think i should have put in at the start of the journal:

1mx1mx1.8m mylar lined tent
2 x 400 watt hps
100mm intake
1500mm exhaust(ducted into ceiling)
40cm oscillating fan
bonair evap cooler(fan setting)
room temp : 29 degrees
relative humidity : 40%
res temp : 24.3 degrees
PH : 6.0
PPM : 886
complete canna grow.

thats about it. want to anything else just ask me.


----------



## Gr8Gr33nz (Apr 16, 2010)

i cant wait to see the colas 

i didnt scrog my super lemon but i wish i did.. had so many flower sites..

subscribed


----------



## eightenough (Apr 16, 2010)

well its 1:05am here and i have just finished tying the girls down. hehehe.

here are some more pics.






















more pics tomorrow night
8E.


----------



## jabbadagriffen (Apr 16, 2010)

Lookin good 8 - that net looks the way to go in the tent, I have a bit more room to play with so I'm gonna let mine 'run wild' a bit more he he.....


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am getting ready Harvest my SLH this coming wensday. That will make 74 days.
I tryed a nug at day 60 when I flushed her, WOW. Great smoke. Link below.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 16, 2010)

mmm slh lol

i've decided to do some fim on that clone i have after seeing yer lovely bushy lasses lol will give her a couple days to fill up on N after being starved til the nutes came lol

lookin great mate, good work


----------



## eightenough (Apr 17, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I am getting ready Harvest my SLH this coming wensday. That will make 74 days.
> I tryed a nug at day 60 when I flushed her, WOW. Great smoke. Link below.


hey man thanks for dropping in. i looked at your journal. when re you pulling your SLH? i will have to make sure i get a look at your pics.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 17, 2010)

jabbadagriffen said:


> Lookin good 8 - that net looks the way to go in the tent, I have a bit more room to play with so I'm gonna let mine 'run wild' a bit more he he.....


yeah man, i am glad i put the netting over them. it has made the job of containing them so much easier.
i will have to get over and have a look at your girly. maybe tomorrow after the panthers beat the warriors. hahaha.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 17, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

more pics. too tired too put them in like the others. maybe tomorrow. anyway day 4 flower.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 17, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey man thanks for dropping in. i looked at your journal. when re you pulling your SLH? i will have to make sure i get a look at your pics.


 I am taking her down on day 74. she is on day 70 at 5pm.
Here is a picyure of her this AM. The hairs have turned Bright Yellow


----------



## eightenough (Apr 17, 2010)

that looks wicked. how long did you veg for?


----------



## Stoney Macgyver (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree, they are wicked! Good job man!
So I couldnt wait and I went ahead and started a SLH Fem. and some Purple Bag Seed.

I have a question though, is this strain really sesentive to nuterients? And do you have any idea on how long to flower? Im thinkin 11 weeks, but I have no clue...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it was 70 days of veg. Great smoke. Glad to see a journal up on it.
I don't think she was sensitive too nutes and she took them fairly high. Likes to stay on the moist side. At day 63 hairs changed to dark yellow, smell was strong on day 55. Ummm trichs look cloudy as ever on day 67 so I am going for 74 days in.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 17, 2010)

ive been told 10 weeks for flower. i am running them at 850-950 ppm and they are loving it. i got a little nute burn when i first put them on nutes, but i just let the girls work it out. all good now.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 17, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I think it was 70 days of veg. Great smoke. Glad to see a journal up on it.
> I don't think she was sensitive too nutes and she took them fairly high. Likes to stay on the moist side. At day 63 hairs changed to dark yellow, smell was strong on day 55. Ummm trichs look cloudy as ever on day 67 so I am going for 74 days in.


70 days = 10 weeks. wow. are you sure? they dont look that big. you should put something in the pics for size reference. i vegged mine for 29 days. with the different lighting routine i am hoping to cut the flower time back to nine weeks.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 17, 2010)

No there not very big at all. They are very juicy and fat though. It's a 10 weeks strain and besides that I am going by the trichs. I want all cloudy. I have heard of one grower going 11-12 weeks and said it was just one big Laugh every time he smoked.


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (Apr 17, 2010)

Great grow 8E i like ur srceen are the squares about 50mm? did you make it or buy it been lookin for 1 just like it im thinking bunno's maybe 
i have used a plastic mesh from hydro supplier but with bigger holes which i didnt like that much also have used the plastic trellis type the hole size was good but the thickeness of the plastic blocked to much light imo 
ne way everything is lookin great in ur neck of the woods keep up the good work


----------



## eightenough (Apr 17, 2010)

Billy Blacksmith said:


> Great grow 8E i like ur srceen are the squares about 50mm? did you make it or buy it been lookin for 1 just like it im thinking bunno's maybe
> i have used a plastic mesh from hydro supplier but with bigger holes which i didnt like that much also have used the plastic trellis type the hole size was good but the thickeness of the plastic blocked to much light imo
> ne way everything is lookin great in ur neck of the woods keep up the good work


cheers man, thanks for stopping by. the netting is a old kids soccer net. the squares are 75mm and perfect at the moment.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 18, 2010)

day 5 flower. no real change.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 19, 2010)

scribed.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 19, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?
i have some questions. have never used screen over the plants before and i was wondering do keep threading it through the screen or at some point do i let i grow upwards. i know i will have to let i grow up. what i want to know is when should i.

these plant are growing so fucking fast now. 8 days flower and another 50-60 to go. at the current rate of growth i am going to run out of room. i may have to set it up so the res is out of the tent and give the girls more room. at the moment they are only in half of the tent and running out of room at the back.

i have my inspection tomorrow. after that i am repositioning the tent and i will have more room to put the res outside of the tent. i will be able to spread the netting out further too. that just came to me while typing. i love stoner thinking when i am typing.

i estimate between the 2 plants there is at least 60(will be soon) bud sites that are getting direct light.

for the inspection everything has to be pulled down and packed away. i have my smallest tent set up in my cupboard and it is big enough to fit both girls in there, but nothing else. the res and everything else has to be packed into another cupboard. it is so awesome that they cant open any cupboard doors or anything like that. some laws do work. this is part of the privacy law that really works for me.

i will be setting it back up straight after the inspection. i will also be taking some pics of the tent tomorrow night. i am going to wait until the lights are on so all my pics are taken at roughly the same time of day.

until later enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good luck with the inspection 8. No help to you with regard to the screen.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 19, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Good luck with the inspection 8. No help to you with regard to the screen.


cheer man. all should be ok. i hope i can contain the smell tomorrow. the girls really put off quite the stank. which i love, but not tomorrow.
hows the rangeress going?


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 19, 2010)

Mate she is skinny, abused but still alive. My mrs just got a good new camera so going to put up a few pics tomorrow to see how much longer the good growers think.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 19, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey guys, hows the smoke?
> i have my inspection tomorrow. after that i am repositioning the tent
> for the inspection everything has to be pulled down and packed away. i have my smallest tent set up in my cupboard and it is big enough to fit both girls in there, but nothing else. the res and everything else has to be packed into another cupboard. it is so awesome that they cant open any cupboard doors or anything like that. some laws do work. this is part of the privacy law that really works for me.
> 
> ...


 Double check everything after you tuck it all away, leave no clues behind and smooth out the bump (inspection). 
I had to mve mine to a safe house due to an early inspection, they where 6'7" and I had to lay them down in the back of a van lol. I stunk  like crazy as I was rolling across town. Love the feeling though


----------



## kmoo (Apr 20, 2010)

ah i rent too and i know what a fuck about it is when you have an inspection!! thankfully my setup is such that i only have to hide the plants outside during the inspection, everything gets to stay in it's place tucked away. poor luv havin to take yer tent down lol


----------



## chainseeker (Apr 20, 2010)

Insp. on 420 that blows, nice slh grow. After my master kush are finished I have some SLH beans to germ. so I can't wait to see these dried up and all nuglicious. Until then plus rep.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 20, 2010)

all clear on the inspection front. this new format sucks arse.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey 8, looking good. Great News on the inspection!
How did the resetup go? Make any Mods?


----------



## eightenough (Apr 20, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey 8, looking good. Great News on the inspection!
> How did the resetup go? Make any Mods?


 thanks man, yeah i have replaced the 2 400watters with the 1000watter i got recently. fuck it is huge in a 1mx1m tent. lol. i will take some pics tonight


----------



## eightenough (Apr 21, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Insp. on 420 that blows, nice slh grow. After my master kush are finished I have some SLH beans to germ. so I can't wait to see these dried up and all nuglicious. Until then plus rep.


 cheers man. thanks for tuning in. inspection was no probs. the journey of flowering is under way.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 21, 2010)

kmoo said:


> ah i rent too and i know what a fuck about it is when you have an inspection!! thankfully my setup is such that i only have to hide the plants outside during the inspection, everything gets to stay in it's place tucked away. poor luv havin to take yer tent down lol


 at least it is only the 1mx1m tent. not looking forward to having to pull the big one at my brothers down. this inspection the lady didnt even go out the back because of the 4 big dogs. next time i have an inspection i will have a garage that i will put all 4 of the dogs in. all i will have to do i tell the lady that i put the garage up for the dogs through winter and that i have put them in there so she can look at the yard. fingers crossed she wont go in there, as that is where the tents will be set up.


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (Apr 21, 2010)

nice to hear u passed inspection just hope its the same lady next inspection fingers crossed for ya


----------



## eightenough (Apr 21, 2010)

hey guys, how the smoke?
here are some pics taken last night after the girls had their first full day(11on/13off) since the 1000watter went in. starting to get some cooler nights here which is helping heaps.

sorry but i am going to put a halt to the pics until there is something different to look at. 3-5 days and i will put more up.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can see your future~~~Buds, and many many of them. Nice veg job


----------



## eightenough (Apr 21, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I can see your future~~~Buds, and many many of them. Nice veg job


 lol. awesome. thanks man. how you going with drying?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have them on close hangers down stairs in the dark. Been a few days now, thinking tomorrow I will trim them up and place them in 1 gal zip locks (open) for 2 days then into jars. Very excited.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 21, 2010)

i would be too. enjoy man.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am getting close to Harvesting "The Church". Check it out, go to albums and its there.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 21, 2010)

i had look just then. i looks soooooooo yummy.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 21, 2010)

starting another Mystery strain grow. got 4 instead of 2 this time and a heaps bigger space.
also got 3 Blue Cheese cuttings. going to run 2 of them on a long veg then into my 1mx1m tent.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds NICE... I believe a good veg always leads to a better over all flowering. And the cheese, yummy


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good eight... Big bushy bitches...lol...

Will post pics of mine tonight, I've got buds forming, they are only about half way behind the Laced Rhino, I nearly died when I opened the tent... I am just waiting for the hubby to get home with the digital camera...

I don't think I need to push them under the screen anymore, its looking pretty uniform... Just to let you know when I stopped... I know you were asking about that the other day...
L


----------



## eightenough (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks lacey, i cant wait to get a look at the pics.


----------



## kmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah they look great eight 

i've found a super handy trick for the inspection is to get the kids to follow her like hawks lol mine do it naturally, esp my youngest "what are you doing now? why are you doing that? your hair is pretty, do you want to see my superman?" lol and it just goes on, haha. she can't seem to concentrate with all the cuteness being fired at her


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh My God, that's bloody brilliant.... Well done Kmoo, I've never thought of that....


----------



## eightenough (Apr 25, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?
well its been a few days. here are more pics. day 11 flower. sorry about the colour, the 1000 watter is playing havoc with the camera. they are really starting to cluster up now yay.

cooler temps here means that i am slowly getting my tent shut. to keep good temps in the tent i have needed to have the front open. fresh air coming in directly from outside. i will have to watch it because we get -10 degrees celsius here at night through winter.

anyway enjoy the bud porn.(can say that now.)


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking good 8!
I can see an elbow coming from there quite easily..
GHS boast that 750G/SqM can be achieved & i think ur well on ur way there with a 1000W, Canna Nutes, SCroG & a good bit of know how, so shall be interesting to see the next 7 or so weeks unfold.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Eight check this out... I'm leaving here very soon...

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/local/news/general/lights-camera-police-action/1812669.aspx

Laceygirl...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 26, 2010)

i am no longer growing. i will not be on the site anymore.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 26, 2010)

Bummer what gives?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Eight check this out... I'm leaving here very soon...
> 
> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/local/news/general/lights-camera-police-action/1812669.aspx
> 
> Laceygirl...


Check out the link and you'll see why...


----------



## eightenough (Apr 30, 2010)

i have decided that i am missing the site too much. tune back in everybody. the show i back on. i am going to post some pics very soon.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 30, 2010)

some pics to look at.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah, Welcome back Mr. Paranoid.. Ladies r looking Fiiineee!!


----------



## eightenough (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you. its good to be back. i am getting too bored to stay away. any chance of seeing a pic of the babies?


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 30, 2010)

8 good to have you back. I thought you had bailed for good.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol glad you decided to stick around.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 30, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> 8 good to have you back. I thought you had bailed for good.


cheers man. got scared but the boredom set in and here i am back again.



Ganja Geek said:


> Lol glad you decided to stick around.


thanks man. that article really put a scare into me. but youtube is an above board website and work with the authorities to stay that way. this site is dedicated to something illegal and its not in the interest of this site to cooperate. that and the fact that rollitup isnt based in australia but youtube has an australian youtube site and that is where they got the info.

well enough rambling. my point is i am back. put the seat back where it was because the show rolls on.
the girls are sleeping at the moment so more pics later tonight.



BTW. i have cut back to 12/12 due to the temps in the tent at 8pm (when the light first comes on) is 12 degrees celsius or less and it get up to 29-30 degrees celsius within 15 mins. too big a jump in temps. its fucked here. its either too hot or too cold. there is no happy medium.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## eightenough (May 1, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

well not much to report other that i am nearly 3 weeks into flower. here are some pics to look at. i will post more pics again in a few days.


----------



## eightenough (May 2, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

its now day 19, here are more pics.


----------



## eightenough (May 3, 2010)

it appear everyone has lot interest in this grow. lol. i know the SEA OF BLUE grow is exciting, but this one will be finished first.

anyway, thing are really starting to move along nicely. i will be posting more pics tomorrow night. i hope people can see the difference.(if anyone is here).

until tomorrow, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 3, 2010)

I'm still tuned in bro!


----------



## eightenough (May 3, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> I'm still tuned in bro!


 awesome man. good to see there is someone left.

lights turned off nearly 2 hrs ago. cant wit to see the girls when the light come back on at 7pm.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 3, 2010)

Hey 8, I know u swear by Fimming, so I did mine this morning.. I tried not 2 overthink it.. Just got in there with my trimming scissors & cut about 75% of the tops off


----------



## eightenough (May 4, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey 8, I know u swear by Fimming, so I did mine this morning.. I tried not 2 overthink it.. Just got in there with my trimming scissors & cut about 75% of the tops off


 i cant wait to see some pics man. i am not transplanting the SEA OF BLUE until they have roots. as yet none of them do.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2010)

..Pics will come tomorrow.. I had such a hectic afternoon that i didnt get home in time to catch the lights on..
I peaked in there, but dont feel like flashing a strobe light in there when i snap some pictures.. On the plus side i dont think they're dead


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 4, 2010)

subbed to both your threads. Love me that super lemon haze. really good smoke too. +rep


----------



## eightenough (May 4, 2010)

JoNny Pot sMokeR said:


> subbed to both your threads. Love me that super lemon haze. really good smoke too. +rep


 hey man, good to have you on board. i cant wait to taste both strains.

pics coming in a few mins.


----------



## eightenough (May 4, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

its now the start of week 3 flower. things are smelling so yummy. here are some pics. i will try to get some good bud close ups tomorrow.

until then, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## eightenough (May 5, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

i said last night that i would try and get some close ups of the buds. i came through for you guys. its day 22 flower. there is 3 pics of 3 different buds. as you can see they are starting to frost up. the buds are starting to grow and get fat. soon enough they will join together.


----------



## eightenough (May 6, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

just throwing some more pics up. hope you enjoy. i cant stay out of the tent. i just love looking at the buds growing.


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 6, 2010)

8 your photos are all the inspiration i need. Stay in the tent young man.


----------



## eightenough (May 6, 2010)

good to see you rock. i reckon you are going to get better results now that you have relocated the other cfl.


----------



## laceygirl (May 6, 2010)

Definately Beefing Up Now....


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks 8 i hope so. I bet you began tweaking your setup a long time ago and are now just fine tuning. I dont know if you feel the same but i find it really exciting doing something different with the hope results improve.


----------



## eightenough (May 6, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Definately Beefing Up Now....


 thanks lacey. did you see the other journal too?

i think i will always be changing things rock. fine tuning and tweaking things. i love it.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 7, 2010)

Plants look awsome man! +REP to ya.


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 7, 2010)

mmm....mmmmm......mmmmmmmmm, them girls are fine.


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

Come on eight lets see some more progress photos....

LG...


----------



## eightenough (May 14, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

sorry i have been away for a bit. got shit with my brother and his attitude towards the SEA OF BLUE. due to his lack of action the babies are still babies.

anyway, the SLH is so stinky. it really tarting to fatten up. i cant wait to start the PK 13-14 in 5-6 days.

here are some pics i took just before. there is also pics of a pot with 3 BLUE CHEESE cuttings and a SLH cutting. 2 of the BC cuttings are going into my big tent when i move it back to my place. the other BC cutting and the SLH cutting are going to be new mums. there is a photo of 2 x MYSTERY 8 cuttings that are going into the big tent also, there is 2 x Laced Rhino seedlings and 2 x TOPP44 seeds that have both cracked and are starting to push their way to the surface. YAY. i want 4 x girls from the seedlings. that would be wonderful.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## laceygirl (May 14, 2010)

Yay, finally some pics  Starting to fill in nicely aren't they???


----------



## eightenough (May 14, 2010)

the TOPP44 are both pushing through the surface. tomorrow there should be some thing to look at.


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 14, 2010)

How come 4 in one pot 8? The SLH looks great. I am off to do some research on top44.


----------



## eightenough (May 14, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> How come 4 in one pot 8? The SLH looks great. I am off to do some research on top44.


 the 4 in 1 pot is a temporary measure. tomorrow the 2 small BC are going in my big tent and soon i am setting up my smallest tent for my mothers.


----------



## laceygirl (May 14, 2010)

Gonna be tent city at your house too mate...


----------



## eightenough (May 14, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Gonna be tent city at your house too mate...


 lol. its going to be hectic. i cant wait to get my garage.


----------



## chainseeker (May 14, 2010)

8 ur back. I personally have more interest in this than the SOB. My next grow is going to be SLH. Your girls r looking very nice.


----------



## eightenough (May 15, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> 8 ur back. I personally have more interest in this than the SOB. My next grow is going to be SLH. Your girls r looking very nice.


 thanks man. yeah i had the shit so i stayed away for awhile.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 15, 2010)

eightenough said:


> thanks man. yeah i had the shit so i stayed away for awhile.


Werent shitty at the site were you?? I thought ur shits would be from Fantasy RPG's?!?!


----------



## eightenough (May 15, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Werent shitty at the site were you?? I thought ur shits would be from Fantasy RPG's?!?!


 no man. i was shitty with the way my grows were. my SLH is all good. its everything else including my cloning failures. they are really bugging me.


----------



## eightenough (May 16, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

just posting some pics. i love the pic of the single bud. its so pretty. lol.

i will be starting PK 13-14 when the res runs low. it should be tomorrow or the next day at the latest.


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 16, 2010)

Smokes just wonderful 8 thanks for asking. 

Lookin real good 8 how long are you gona flower those beautiful ladies. 8 or 10 weeks just curious my next batch will be a sativa indoors and ive been doing indica's for the last 8 years outdoors. Cant wait to see your harvest.


----------



## eightenough (May 16, 2010)

i am planning on a 9 week flower, but it may go longer. around that time there is going to be heaps of weed around my circles, so i will be able to wait until it is really ready.

i am starting to lean away from the sativas because of the long flower times. i want to grow indicas like TOP44 and the LACED RHINO that laceygirl has. wow, that is one fast flowering strain.


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 16, 2010)

yeah that top44 is a very fast lady. my buddy had some last year and they were nice. im'a give some sativas a try just to say i did it, and so i can learn both ends of the spectrum y'know. lookin good tho man. here are a few of my super indicas.


----------



## eightenough (May 16, 2010)

they have some really fat fingers on the leaves. the look awesome.


----------



## shadywolf (May 16, 2010)

hows things 8? i think you are gonna have a bit of a surprise when it comes to Ur lady's being ready for harvest. i did 2 slh on last crop under 2 600w in dwc and i always aim for 50-60% amber and that took me 16 weeks into flower i think hopping for a 9/10 even 11 weeks will be to early unless ur aiming for that clear headed buzz but when it comes to slh it really is a waist if you harvest whilst still cloudy.
if you give her the time she will pay you back so much trust me on this. for the last four weeks of flower i used adv nutes overdrive and boy did she pile on some weight. the thing i found by taking the odd bud off as i grew nearer to the chop was the buds were quite loose up until week 12/13 giving those extra few weeks really helps with the density of the bud when i chopped at week 16 the buds were as tight as you like. from the two plants i got 10.8 oz dried. they were 3.2ft high when chopped but about 3 ft wide. they were fcking huge . the one thing i will say when it comes to slh is she loves to be topped and topped and topped some more. i see to many ppl harvest these ladys 2 early and the final yeild suffers for that. so take ur time or you will be gutted at ur yeild when dry.

viva la bubbloution


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 16, 2010)

yeah me and a buddy started with some white widow x northern lights and bread with an aurora indica. that was about 6 years ago so i just call these Super Indica, they smoke so clean man its crazy. i'm about to take some new pics and ill post them in my album feel free to check em out later.


----------



## eightenough (May 16, 2010)

thanks for the heads up shady, but there is no way i am flowering for 16weeks. i cant afford to. the cost of the grow would make it cheaper to buy the weed. the girls are getting 9-10 weeks. then the tent they are in is going to be my veg tent.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 16, 2010)

shadywolf said:


> hows things 8? i think you are gonna have a bit of a surprise when it comes to Ur lady's being ready for harvest. i did 2 slh on last crop under 2 600w in dwc and i always aim for 50-60% amber and that took me 16 weeks into flower i think hopping for a 9/10 even 11 weeks will be to early unless ur aiming for that clear headed buzz but when it comes to slh it really is a waist if you harvest whilst still cloudy.
> if you give her the time she will pay you back so much trust me on this. for the last four weeks of flower i used adv nutes overdrive and boy did she pile on some weight. the thing i found by taking the odd bud off as i grew nearer to the chop was the buds were quite loose up until week 12/13 giving those extra few weeks really helps with the density of the bud when i chopped at week 16 the buds were as tight as you like. from the two plants i got 10.8 oz dried. they were 3.2ft high when chopped but about 3 ft wide. they were fcking huge . the one thing i will say when it comes to slh is she loves to be topped and topped and topped some more. i see to many ppl harvest these ladys 2 early and the final yeild suffers for that. so take ur time or you will be gutted at ur yeild when dry.
> 
> viva la bubbloution


Jeez dude, 16weeks, im sorry but i think u did something that slowed the growth.. Not having a shot @ you, but i had 25% amber trichs @ week 9. That was Harvest day, & the weed F*cked my Shit up!!


----------



## Billy Blacksmith (May 16, 2010)

eightenough said:


> thanks for the heads up shady, but there is no way i am flowering for 16weeks. i cant afford to. the cost of the grow would make it cheaper to buy the weed. the girls are getting 9-10 weeks. then the tent they are in is going to be my veg tent.


depends on the increased yeild if it doubles your yeild it would most definatly be worth it


----------



## eightenough (May 16, 2010)

to nearly double the flower time i would want at least double the 10.8 ounces. i mean in my first grow, in a 1mx1mx 1.8 grow space i got 19.5 ounces dried. 17.5 ounces were off 2 plants. the other 2 bags were off an unknown indica bagseed which turned out to be amazing. i am expecting/hoping for at least 15-16 ounces dried from the 2 SLH girls in the tent now. see how we go.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 16, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Jeez dude, 16weeks, im sorry but i think u did something that slowed the growth.. Not having a shot @ you, but i had 25% amber trichs @ week 9. That was Harvest day, & the weed F*cked my Shit up!!


Yeah shit 16 weeks I hope it was something unusual... Mine are going outside so I can't have a long ass flowering time like that.


----------



## eightenough (May 17, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

i have started the SLH girls on PK 13-14 tonight. here are some pics. there is a couple of single bud shots that i hope to follow each update(if i can remember which ones they are). lol

i cant wait to see the results from the PK 13-14.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## eightenough (May 18, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

its been 24 hours since adding the PK 13-14 and you tell me is there any difference? when i give them a little squeze they are already feeling fatter.


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

Nice and full and robust eight... Well done


----------



## eightenough (May 18, 2010)

thanks lacey. not being fed during the power out i had today didnt help the PK.


----------



## laceygirl (May 18, 2010)

Their roots would be in the water by now eight, it wouldn't have affected them too much... Just no air...  And it wasn't for long, I don't reckon you'll suffer any ill effects...


----------



## eightenough (May 18, 2010)

they will be all good. its just a shame they were not being top fed.


----------



## mrdrywall (May 18, 2010)

nice grow i hear slh is the shit finally got my five fem beans cant wait


----------



## eightenough (May 18, 2010)

cheers man. are you going to start a journal for your SLH?


----------



## mrdrywall (May 18, 2010)

eightenough said:


> cheers man. are you going to start a journal for your SLH?


yea probly still experimenting so might not be journal worthy only 2nd time with beans that werent bagseed first was super skunk did a journal on here somewhere for them


----------



## eightenough (May 19, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?
it been 2 days since i added the PK 13-14. they have drunk 20ltrs in the past 2 days. i topped up the res tonight and added a cal/mag additive by growth technologies then added nutes to the desired level. the buds are already becoming denser. yay.

here are tonights pics.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## laceygirl (May 19, 2010)

I cannot speak highly enough of PK 13-14. It really gets results... Looking great Eight...


----------



## kashmirbud (May 19, 2010)

Hi 8E,

Firstly nice journal...your plants look very good and I am excited to see what you get from them. I have heard so much about SLH (good and bad) and claims from their website of up to 700 grams/m.sq using 1000 watts. I can only assume this is with some lst like you've done, great control of variables and a relatively long vegetative period.

Anyway my decision to buy them will probably result for your outcome and of course the smoke report .

Good luck with the grow.

Thanks


----------



## eightenough (May 19, 2010)

hey there kash, thank you. always good to see someone new. i too am excited and cant wait to see what i yield. a long ways to go yet.


----------



## shadywolf (May 20, 2010)

hey 8 looking good man will be starting my journal soon large multiple plant dwc 2 week perpetual grow trying a plant called g-bomb supposed to be ready at 8 weeks amazing at 9 weeks. should be cool.should come check it once i can take enough clones.

viva la bubbloution


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 20, 2010)

Looking good so far 8! I can't wait till the smoke report. How much longer you think ya got to go?


----------



## eightenough (May 20, 2010)

cheers guys. i reckon there is at least another 4 weeks. when the lights come back on tonight it will be day 37 flower. i was going to take it to around 70 days, give or take.


----------



## eightenough (May 21, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

here are some pics. no time to talk. footy to watch. 

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (May 21, 2010)

it seems youve either uped yout numbers or you have lsted i cant tell , anyways keep it coming nice work


----------



## eightenough (May 21, 2010)

smallclosetgrowr said:


> it seems youve either uped yout numbers or you have lsted i cant tell , anyways keep it coming nice work


 there is only 2 plants in there this time. there was 3 last time. ive done a lot of LST on these girls and the netting i am using to contain them is awesome.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 21, 2010)

8E,

Sweet grow, I have some Silver haze growing, 1st time growing it and it takes about 70 days for it to finish?

This is 5 1/2 weeks old







She is a great looking plant & I think she is going to take longer than the other strains I have going

I will be watching this to see how yours turn out

Have a good one

T


----------



## eightenough (May 21, 2010)

wow man. that looks yummmmy. thanks for stopping by. more pics in a couple of days.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 21, 2010)

Thanks

How long have you been growing the SLH?

And looking forward to your pictures


----------



## eightenough (May 21, 2010)

i vegged for about 4 weeks and its now day 38 flower. so nine weeks total so far. another 4+ weeks to go.


----------



## irieboy (May 21, 2010)

awesome setup 8, glad i found this journal, I got 4 slh that i plan to grow into big mothers, to setup my trays definitely tuned in and hope u get more then what u hope...


----------



## chainseeker (May 21, 2010)

Looking grrr8!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 21, 2010)

I want 2 rub this bud on my balls while stroking the stem off the plant


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 21, 2010)

Haha...wow


----------



## eightenough (May 23, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

i am way too tired to do this properly. so here are some pics.

i will fix this in the morning.
8E.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 24, 2010)

Looking great man.


----------



## eightenough (May 26, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

well here are some pics of the SLH girls at the end of PK 13-14 use. they are on just low ph water for the next 24hrs and then back onto full strength nutes for the next 2 weeks and on to flush. getting closer.

i got some group shots and some individual bud shots, which are all different buds. i love some of the close ups. they look so yummy.

until next time, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## eightenough (May 26, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Looking great man.


 thanks man. i hope you like the new pics.


----------



## chainseeker (May 26, 2010)

Wow 8 I can't believe ur so close. Your babies aren't babies anymore. So what about 4 wks to the big chop. BTW the girls r looking excellent.


----------



## mac16661 (May 26, 2010)

v nice m8 ive just started 3 slh off there about a foot now feading them a n b canna, got sum canna boost when ready n sum superthrive any tips on how t get them to look like yours lol im feeding mine manually and in canna soil plus ive topped one and thinking bout tieing them down like you have done cause im in a grow tent also any advise wud be sweet and appriciated pal happy smoking ;>


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 26, 2010)

Oh yeah I love the new pics. You are influencing me towards a crop of wall to wall slh. LOL. 


eightenough said:


> thanks man. i hope you like the new pics.


----------



## eightenough (May 26, 2010)

mac16661 said:


> v nice m8 ive just started 3 slh off there about a foot now feading them a n b canna, got sum canna boost when ready n sum superthrive any tips on how t get them to look like yours lol im feeding mine manually and in canna soil plus ive topped one and thinking bout tieing them down like you have done cause im in a grow tent also any advise wud be sweet and appriciated pal happy smoking ;>


welcome to my thread man. actully welcome to the site. thankyou for your first post. i feel special. lol. where abouts in the world are you?
the best advice i can give for growing SLH is to give her plenty of room. i think i went a little overboard with fimming this time. i am lacking light penetration. i have a 1mx1mx1.8m tent with 2 x SLH in there. i would prefer to give them more room next time. you should definately tie them down if not install a screen of sorts.


----------



## kmoo (May 26, 2010)

beautiful frosty nugs there mate! looks like you'll have a decent pull there! nice one!


----------



## kmoo (May 26, 2010)

oh i just read back a page, i'm so never getting any MOM off you ninj lol plus i bet the sticky trichs would pull yer ball hair off man lol


----------



## eightenough (May 26, 2010)

kmoo said:


> beautiful frosty nugs there mate! looks like you'll have a decent pull there! nice one!


 thankyou good to see you. hows the blueberry and the trainwreck going?


----------



## eightenough (May 27, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?
well the flush i finished and now for the final 2 weeks nutes and 2 weeks flush. nearly there. cant wait. yay


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

hey how ya going 
beauty of a grow dude ,the SLH looks great
im cutting in 3 weeks but mine dont look as good as yours


----------



## eightenough (May 27, 2010)

i am good. thanks man. i will be cutting in 4 weeks at the most. i am sick of paying for weed. i am paying $300 a bag at the moment. it sucks.
have you got any pics of your buds?


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

yeah i took a couple tonight 
cool if i post here?
300 a bag thats like getting raped by st kilda every week


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

not great shots but shit getting heavy every day


----------



## eightenough (May 27, 2010)

they are going to be big buds in 3 weeks time. lucky you.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

yeah they are hard nugs i tell you what
and they are better than the last grow
like yazz said the only way is up
(you know who that is or im i way to old)


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 27, 2010)

Hey 8 are you using the whole CANNA line or just the PK?


----------



## eightenough (May 27, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Hey 8 are you using the whole CANNA line or just the PK?


 i am using the whole canna range except for cannaboost. its overpriced for what it does. i am also using a cal/mag additive from growth technologies.


----------



## laceygirl (May 28, 2010)

Here you go Eight... A friend of mine has a tent the same size as what you have... Check this out...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/334873-full-house-featuring-uncle-joey.html

Laceygirl..


----------



## eightenough (May 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Here you go Eight... A friend of mine has a tent the same size as what you have... Check this out...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/334873-full-house-featuring-uncle-joey.html
> 
> Laceygirl..


 now that is a full tent. i wont be filling mine like that when i get rolling properly. there will be 4 plants at each end and they will be 4 weeks apart. this will give me a 4 plant harvest every 4 week. i hoping to be able to yield 20 ounces minimum every 4 weeks. we will see how i go. time will tell.


----------



## chainseeker (May 30, 2010)

Hey 8 I like your plan to harvest 4 plants every 4 weeks. Sounds about perfect. I need some more room or some more cabs. I'm going to start a SLH and a master kush side by side in my cab as soon as my harvest in about 5 or 6 weeks. How much longer till they come down? Looking foward to a smoke report. I mean it won back to back cannabis cups for a reason right.


----------



## eightenough (May 30, 2010)

hey there chain, i will be pulling the girls down in 3 weeks or so. i am sure there is a reason it won back to back. i am so excited to smoke this one.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 30, 2010)

I just got my lemon skunk going this past weekend. Is the SLH by chance x'ed with the Lemon skunk? I mean its grom GHS as well..


----------



## eightenough (May 31, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?
well it is now day 48 flower. only 22 days to go. here are some more pics.

i love the 2 close ups.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 31, 2010)

Whoa with 3 weeks left to flower, those are looking INCREDIBLE! 
Beautiful filled up canopy


----------



## Dragon Gem (May 31, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I just got my lemon skunk going this past weekend. Is the SLH by chance x'ed with the Lemon skunk? I mean its grom GHS as well..



SLH is Super Silver Haze x Lemon Skunk so ya, great cross  8, your grow is awsome; budsites everywhere, all leaves healthy, just beautiful. I really like the long, slender fingers on sativas, just like hands of most women


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 31, 2010)

Ya thanks bro I accutally looked it up right after i asked I know pretty stupid huh?


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2010)

Hi dude, I was browsing through the new posts section, and found this thread ... very interesting  am a late arriver I know but am happy to see how this goes  - STELTHY


----------



## Teejay13 (May 31, 2010)

Wow, those are looking good! I'm like a week behind you on mine and I too plan to chop somewhere around 70 days.


----------



## eightenough (May 31, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Whoa with 3 weeks left to flower, those are looking INCREDIBLE!
> Beautiful filled up canopy


 thanks heaps man. i like to really fill the tent.



stelthy said:


> Hi dude, I was browsing through the new posts section, and found this thread ... very interesting  am a late arriver I know but am happy to see how this goes  - STELTHY


 hey there stealthy, thanks for stopping in. your just in time for the exciting parts.



Teejay13 said:


> Wow, those are looking good! I'm like a week behind you on mine and I too plan to chop somewhere around 70 days.


hey man good to see another SLH grower. its good to have someone just in front of you. i have lacegirl 4 days in front of me and it has helped seeing things happen before they happen to my girls.


----------



## kmoo (May 31, 2010)

eight those look amazing. you've really outdone yerself man, bet you can't wait to pull em!! i'm very pleased for ya


----------



## eightenough (May 31, 2010)

kmoo said:


> eight those look amazing. you've really outdone yerself man, bet you can't wait to pull em!! i'm very pleased for ya


 thankyou. i am so pleased with the results of the fimming. maybe not so much next time. your right i cnt wait to pull them i want to taste the fruits/buds of my labour. thanks again kmoo.


----------



## eightenough (May 31, 2010)

when are we going to see more pics of your girls?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 31, 2010)

Glad to see em looking good buddy 
I can almost taste them


----------



## eightenough (May 31, 2010)

thanks man. i am glad you are up and about. i also have lost dogs and it is the worst pain. it will get easier.


----------



## kmoo (May 31, 2010)

my girls still aren't entirely bounced back but i'll take a couple pics today, just coz you asked lol

i may have to pass this grow onto a friend, not sure yet but i have a situation with someone that's pretty volatile


----------



## MagnoliaSativa (Jun 1, 2010)

What is your grow space?
I have 1mx1mx2m and wondering if I can grow 4 plants flowering at the same time.
Thx man, peace.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 1, 2010)

MagnoliaSativa said:


> What is your grow space?
> I have 1mx1mx2m and wondering if I can grow 4 plants flowering at the same time.
> Thx man, peace.


hey there manolia, welcome to my grow and since that is your first post, welcome to the site. i hope you like it here.
my grow space is pretty much the same as yours. its 1mx1mx1.8m. my lat grow i had 3 plants in there. they were pots in the top of buckets and another bucket for a res. if you have a external res(out of the tent) you should have no dramas fitting 4 in there. off the 3 plants last grow i yielded 19.5 ounces. i was pretty happy with that, considering it was my first grow. this will be my second grow. i like theway it is going.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah 8 
there is a big step from 1st to 2nd serious grow
and all the good stuff that comes with it
im going to now read through all of this
first question did you stick to the light routine as discussed on page one and if so was there a change in pace of flowering


----------



## eightenough (Jun 1, 2010)

i have only been growing just over 6 months and i think if it wasnt for this site, my results would have been far from what i did get.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 1, 2010)

me too ,people who bag this site should shut the fuck up and read 
your living proof 8
the amount of pros and info on this site ,if ya couldn't grow one ya haven't read enough
and read my post again i edited it


----------



## eightenough (Jun 1, 2010)

here is a link to the journal for my first grow.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/292838-mystery-dutch-strain-bagseed-grow.html


----------



## eightenough (Jun 1, 2010)

if yo cant grow weed you can smoke from the info on this site you shouldnt even be trying to grow.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 1, 2010)

im not posting any of my first real attempts in hydro cause they were way gay, i dont go looking or posting on em ,they are dead for a reason 
i was ok at outdoor cause my old man helped me with soil but indoor hydro, i fucking sucked at it big learning curve and finding the method that suited me was great


----------



## eightenough (Jun 1, 2010)

that was actually my second attempt, which makes this my third. my first failed due to root rot. i was devastated. 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 1, 2010)

pain full you should of seen my aero attempt in the middle of summer ,genius 
i thought yeah i wanna do hydro ,then i said whats the hardest way to do it and i looked and said that make no seance to me and thats the one i picked
born to lose


----------



## eightenough (Jun 1, 2010)

my failure was just a lack of knowledge i think. and not using rhizotonic. lol


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 1, 2010)

mine was im a fucktard that thinks ahhh fuck it if he can do it so can i


----------



## MagnoliaSativa (Jun 1, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey there manolia, welcome to my grow and since that is your first post, welcome to the site. i hope you like it here.
> my grow space is pretty much the same as yours. its 1mx1mx1.8m. my lat grow i had 3 plants in there. they were pots in the top of buckets and another bucket for a res. if you have a external res(out of the tent) you should have no dramas fitting 4 in there. off the 3 plants last grow i yielded 19.5 ounces. i was pretty happy with that, considering it was my first grow. this will be my second grow. i like theway it is going.


 Thank you.
Nice journal and beautiful plants, and a amazing harvest.
Good luck in your next grow, be in peace.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 1, 2010)

I gotta say ur progressing into an excellent grower. Born to grow ganja! Shit I wish I could tast the fruits/buds of ur labor. Keep it up!


----------



## eightenough (Jun 1, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> I gotta say ur progressing into an excellent grower. Born to grow ganja! Shit I wish I could tast the fruits/buds of ur labor. Keep it up!


 thanks heaps man. you are about the 10th person to tell me that i may have found my calling. it is a shame that it is an illegal practice. i wish i could share with you man. geography is not kind enough.


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 1, 2010)

You could always move to a more friendly location. Might be worth it ya know $$


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

hey guys hows the smoke?

not too long to go now. i am still learning how to use my camera. so here isa pic i just took.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 2, 2010)

yep that looks fucking stunning


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

cheers man. i cant wait to smoke this shit.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 2, 2010)

Daamn!!! Tasty looking nug


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

cheers man. that is the one i will be monitoring from here to the end of the grow. we can all watch it change.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 4, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

here are some close ups. i have been focusing on the close up function on the camera trying to get it sussed. i think i may have it.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 4, 2010)

looking good mate 
whats your eta


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 4, 2010)

Damn bro, they're looking frosty.. Amazing job!


----------



## eightenough (Jun 5, 2010)

cheers man. i am no longer adding nutes. from here on out just low ph water. will do a complete system drain in a few days and refill with low ph water only.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 6, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> looking good mate
> whats your eta


 hey there jimmy, i will be draining the res in 2 days time and starting a full 2 week flush. so the eta is 16 days from now.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 6, 2010)

Two weeks hard core that will be a clean smoke


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 6, 2010)

Getting Close Now


----------



## eightenough (Jun 6, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Two weeks hard core that will be a clean smoke


thats what i am after. i dont want to taste any chems.



XxNinjaxX said:


> Getting Close Now


 so close i can smell it. lol. my whole house stinks bad.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 7, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

here are some pics. there is some with and some without the lights on. i start the full flush tomorrow. 15 days to go.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't wait for the final results man, I mean what can I say.. you're awesome!
+Rep!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 7, 2010)

I call Dibs on These Ones!


----------



## eightenough (Jun 7, 2010)

i am sorry sir, but you will need to wake up and stop dreaming. lol. they be the perso buds. lol


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 8, 2010)

eightenough said:


> i am sorry sir, but you will need to wake up and stop dreaming. lol. they be the perso buds. lol


Haha, man i am f*cking ripped off my own SLH.. & they were the tiny clones i pulled @ week 6.. Such a trippy smoke..


----------



## eightenough (Jun 8, 2010)

damn you. lol. did you get to smoke the MYSTERY8 bud yet?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 8, 2010)

eightenough said:


> damn you. lol. did you get to smoke the MYSTERY8 bud yet?


I have not as yet, but I promise u I still have it.. It looks like a real heavy smoke, which isn't normally my thing, so I'm saving it 4 a night til I feel really in the mood.. Wat u smoking currently?
Tried that stuff from the w/e yet?


----------



## eightenough (Jun 8, 2010)

there will be more of the MYSTERY8 to smoke in 7.5 weeks. yay. SLH is ready for the chop in 11 days. YAY. i am smoking the stuff from the weekend. theres not too much left now.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 9, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?
here are some pics 24 hour into flush. see the purple starting to show. yummy.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 9, 2010)

hey 8 this just looks great 
when you started flushing did you see any major changes in the buds 
im getting a few maybe more swelling and more trics but i think its more to do with time
take it easy jimmy


----------



## eightenough (Jun 9, 2010)

not yet man. i am hoping that there will be some noticeable changes over the next couple of days.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 9, 2010)

check this, those cock suckers at bc seeds have done again (pm me i will take this down if ya want) its 8500.00 aud
  
​ 
Price: 6,990.00CND 
*Product Description* 

Annihilation Bud 10 Pack

ORDER ID: ANNAH-10

Annihilation Bud is our newest and grandest HARDCORE strain release. 

Infinite Euphoria is our best euphoric strain. Most of our customers appreciate the Clean Euphoria , long lasting buzz. 

Yet some of you requested that when you smoke weed, you don&#8217;t do it for the happy uplifting buzz, you just want to completed get baked, and you demanded to be fried for a much longer time period. 

Most fast acting, brain fry, heavy buzz stones do not last very long, nowhere near as long as the 12 hour + Infinite Euphoria strain buzz. 

But there is a small demand for something that will completely annihilate you. 

So after some intense Genome and Cannabinoid research and new findings, we created Annihilation Bud. 

When you work hard all week, and you just want to get wasted (without the hangover, like with alcohol) and relax, relieve stress and forget your problems for half a day per session, then Annihilation Bud is exactly what you&#8217;re looking for.


She is about 3.5 feet tall at finish
Flowering time is 47 Days
Yield is amazing for it&#8217;s height, 1970 g/m2
Taste is unique, Fruity Lemon with no spice
Smoke is moderately smooth on the lungs
Odor is moderately low, just the last 5 days into finish you&#8217;ll smell the fruit














*Plant height: * 3.5 Feet Tall 




*THC level %: * 54.3% 




*Flowering times: * 47 days 




*Yield: * 1970 g/m2  




*Grows: * Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse 




*Strain Genetics: * TOP SECRET, NEW DISCOVERY CANNABINOIDS 




*Grow Difficulty: * EASY, easy to germ. clone, feed 




*Plant Odor: * Taste is unique, Fruity Lemon with no spice 




*Smoke Flavor: * Smoke is moderately smooth on the lungs


----------



## eightenough (Jun 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!! $8500aud. but 54.3% thc that shit is super strong. i want some. NOW. lol


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 9, 2010)

shame its a fake 
check their site its a fucking joke


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 9, 2010)

8 your buds are looking monstrous. Nice one brother.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

I totally agree BC seeds are full of shit... There's a guy on here growing their $1500 elephant bud, and he got nowhere near what they were claiming to be able to achieve.....


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 9, 2010)

No shit Lacey 1500 I'd like to see that journal.

8E I have a feeling you are in for a treat with that SLH great job.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 9, 2010)

lol it must be fake.. you'd have to be insane to pay that.. yield is just absurd for that flowering time..

1m2 you can put max 25 single cola plants..

2kg/m2 = 80gr/plant in 6.7 weeks?

53% THC? common...


----------



## eightenough (Jun 11, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> No shit Lacey 1500 I'd like to see that journal.
> 
> 8E I have a feeling you are in for a treat with that SLH great job.


 cheers man. i hope so. not long now. 9 days till harvest.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 11, 2010)

i will post more pics later tonight. they are really stinky now.


----------



## medicalmary (Jun 11, 2010)

hi,

I'm scribed. Have some slh at 4 weeks veg. I've topped them once so far and have what will be 4 nice colas. You're post said you kept them veg. for 5 weeks, right? What was the approx. height before 12/12? You said you topped multiple times. What kind of technique did you use? How much did they stretch and what is the height now? Thanks in advance for answering all my questions. What this to be a good first grow. Hoping for your kind of results. 

mm


----------



## eightenough (Jun 11, 2010)

medicalmary said:


> hi,
> 
> I'm scribed. Have some slh at 4 weeks veg. I've topped them once so far and have what will be 4 nice colas. You're post said you kept them veg. for 5 weeks, right? What was the approx. height before 12/12? You said you topped multiple times. What kind of technique did you use? How much did they stretch and what is the height now? Thanks in advance for answering all my questions. What this to be a good first grow. Hoping for your kind of results.
> 
> mm


 hey there mm, welcome to my grow. your just in time. 8 days till harvest. 5 weeks veg is right, but i had them tied down until i installed the screen. if they were not tied down they would have been about 2 feet tall. i topped them firstly and then followed up with a series of fimming. at some stage through veg all branches were fimmed after the initial topping. they stretched quite alot during the first 3.5 weeks of flower and then leveled out and stopped growing in height at about 4.5 weeks. i trained them through the screen for the first 3 weeks and thought that would be enough. i hould have trained them for another 3-4 days. they would be about 4-4.5 feet tall if i had let them do their thing.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 13, 2010)

hey guys hows the smoke?

here is a bit of bud porn. i chopped a sample branch last night and trimmed it up. the whole branch weighed 42.9grms wet. the pic is of the bud at the top of the branch.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 13, 2010)

yummie yummie yummie

That's a very purple-y SLH man..
Should knock you out


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 13, 2010)

Let Me @ It!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 13, 2010)

Whew might have to pick up a pack of these as well to go along with my lemon skunk...


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey 8 quick ? for ya. When you said 5 weeks veg is that including the seedling stage from seed or when the plants actually hit the veg stag? I screwed up and flipped to 12/12 after 15 days from seed and no topping or anything. Next grow I want a proper veg period and that's why I ask? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 13, 2010)

I"m thinking of getting the SLH here soon more so now after looking thru your thread...and as for BC how can they charge 7000 for 10 seeds thats redic.. and 54% THC and new cannabiniods is that even possible?...hate to bash on a breeder I know nothing about but fuck be realistic


----------



## eightenough (Jun 13, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hey 8 quick ? for ya. When you said 5 weeks veg is that including the seedling stage from seed or when the plants actually hit the veg stag? I screwed up and flipped to 12/12 after 15 days from seed and no topping or anything. Next grow I want a proper veg period and that's why I ask? Thanks ahead of time.


 these girls were grown from cuttings that i got from a friend. after the cloning stage, once they had roots they were put under 800watts hps for 5 weeks then turned to 12/12.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 13, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> I"m thinking of getting the SLH here soon more so now after looking thru your thread...and as for BC how can they charge 7000 for 10 seeds thats redic.. and 54% THC and new cannabiniods is that even possible?...hate to bash on a breeder I know nothing about but fuck be realistic


 thanks for reading through my thread. i am glad my grow is helping lean towards the SLH. it is a very hardy plant and is quite easy to grow. you should enjoy the grow.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

hey guy, hows the smoke?
here are some pics of my SLH girls 1 week into flush. not sure if i should do 10 days or 12 days flush.

help me out guys. harvest on friday or sunday?


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Harvest this fatty on Friday 8. I will drive south until i hit bud.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

you are always welcome to come visit rock. if i harvest friday, they wont be dry until at least next friday.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nah mate off to Malaysia later this week so no sneaky visits. I might need to take a drive one of these days though. Will pack some CFL grown rhino for you. I dont know if you could handle the power though.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

yes rock you will. it not that far. i accept your challenge sir. bring on the rhino.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 15, 2010)

They are looking fantastic 8 
It's amazing what the extra week & cooler temps can do for their colour!!
Truly a monumental Bud, & to get this on only ur second Harvest - well done indeed good sir


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 15, 2010)

they look really good 8
top job bro ,i bet they are gonna taste as good as they look


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> they look really good 8
> top job bro ,i bet they are gonna taste as good as they look


 i hope so man. i have decided that the big chop is in 2 days time. friday night. then by sunday the LEGENDS ULTIMATE INDICAS get a run. yay


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah i just went through the ordeal 
hiding in my back bedroom ,not answering my door ,parking my car around the block and not answering my phone
nothing worse than when your house smells like like a hash bomb and the oldies decide to make the once a year drop in
every time i heard a car or my dog barked i grabbed my bags of weed and hid with em
im way to paranoid to be doing this shit


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

i get that way about 4 weeks from harvest. i am keen to relax a little. not for too long but. the SEA OF BLUE is 11 days into flower today. i will just get the SLH harvested and dried and i will have a week to relax before i feel the paranoia from the BLUE CHEESE grow.


----------



## tea tree (Jun 15, 2010)

I just smoked some of my SLH the other night for the first time and I fell over and started laughing. Seriously I could not walk. Strong shit.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

tea tree said:


> I just smoked some of my SLH the other night for the first time and I fell over and started laughing. Seriously I could not walk. Strong shit.


 thats the kind of smoke report i like to read. lol. i cant wait to smoke mine. how long did you flower yours for?


----------



## Stoner101 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have 18 SLH ladies that are 4 weeks into flowering, growing in a hydro living system, no topping so my tallest is well over 6 feet, my smallest is 2'10" (10ft ceiling so no worries there)...a couple are just georgeous, very christmas tree like, dark green, bushy....beautiful nugs forming. Cannot wait to smoke these girls...never tried this strain before, tired of buying sh*t around here so I decided it was time to did it myself. My husband didnt believe I had such a green thumb  I took 17 clones from them at 3 weeks into flowering. They all are growing roots now, will be transplanting into rockwool (soaked for 2 days) soon, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Buddreams (Jun 15, 2010)

all this talk of slh, i cant wait to try mine ~ 

@ 7 weeks 

View attachment 995761View attachment 995762View attachment 995763


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

Stoner101 said:


> I have 18 SLH ladies that are 4 weeks into flowering, growing in a hydro living system, no topping so my tallest is well over 6 feet, my smallest is 2'10" (10ft ceiling so no worries there)...a couple are just georgeous, very christmas tree like, dark green, bushy....beautiful nugs forming. Cannot wait to smoke these girls...never tried this strain before, tired of buying sh*t around here so I decided it was time to did it myself. My husband didnt believe I had such a green thumb  I took 17 clones from them at 3 weeks into flowering. They all are growing roots now, will be transplanting into rockwool (soaked for 2 days) soon, keeping my fingers crossed.


 thats the same reason why i started growing. sick of paying top $$$ for shit weed. i wish i had 10 foot high ceilings. i would grow monsters. 18 SLH ladies are going to stink. my 2 girls are really smelly. thats some good cloning going on there. i wish i could clone like that.


Buddreams said:


> all this talk of slh, i cant wait to try mine ~
> 
> @ 7 weeks
> 
> View attachment 995761View attachment 995762View attachment 995763


looking good man. still a ways to go. i am so excited about smoking this strain.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 15, 2010)

If you would get your butt over here, you could be smoking some whilst trimming....


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> If you would get your butt over here, you could be smoking some whilst trimming....


I cant trim for shit but i am on my way.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 16, 2010)

my mate got the trimming machine like 900bucks
15 pounds wet 
3 hours
no shit i was there 
but they seem to cut alot of the good stuff away


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah the big trimming machines r wicked.. The little hand spinner did 3 pounds in about 5hrs.. Didnt cut too much away i didnt think.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah but at the end of the day we should give praise and thanks for the fact that we are in a special little group of people who grow this shit
its like a little thing that most people will never get a chance to experience 
so i am humble when i trim by hand


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

I just trimmed by hand again Jimmy, I'm a bit of a purist.... But I also don't grow the amounts that would require me for a trimmer either,,,


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I just trimmed by hand again Jimmy, I'm a bit of a purist.... But I also don't grow the amounts that would require me for a trimmer either,,,


You dry first aswell.. These trimmers require you to trim wet..
Stop over & look at my thread if u get a chance Lace, check out the AI.. She is booming!


----------



## eightenough (Jun 16, 2010)

i have only harvested once, so i have only trimmed once. to be honest, i enjoyed trimming my buds by hand. i was able to do 17 ounces in about 9 hours by myself. you just get on a roll and you dont want to stop.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 16, 2010)

eightenough said:


> i have only harvested once, so i have only trimmed once. to be honest, i enjoyed trimming my buds by hand. i was able to do 17 ounces in about 9 hours by myself. you just get on a roll and you dont want to stop.


Exactly, I've never had a really big harvest before, but I also enjoy trimming and actually letting friends help me trim, they also enjoy it... and they can take home their finger hash


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

well i jumped the gun. i have harvested the top canopy. i am going to leave the rest for the next 3 days so the buds that are left can get some light and hopefully rippen up.

the first pic is the last pic of the tent full of SLH. the second pic is of what i have left on the plants. the next 2 are of the harvest, there is no room left on the clothes line. the last is a bud with a 1.25litre coke bottle for reference. i love the purple in that pic.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice harvest m8. How much do you reckon you got out of how many plants?


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Nice harvest m8. How much do you reckon you got out of how many plants?


 hey there n1, thank you. there was 2 plants and i am hoping for at least 12 bags. i want more, but we will see.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 17, 2010)

Man i didnt know you had 2 grows going! I was paying attention to the Sea of Blue this whole time. LOL I am retarded. LOL Well i have some catching up to do on this thread.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

too funny man. you got here just in time for the fun.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 17, 2010)

Im quite familiar with this strain, so if u answer me these questions three i shall give u my estimate.
Wat was the dimension of the screen? How high above the screen was ur canopy? Wat is ur favourite colour?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 17, 2010)

What is the capital of Tibet.?? LOL...


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Im quite familiar with this strain, so if u answer me these questions three i shall give u my estimate.
> Wat was the dimension of the screen? How high above the screen was ur canopy? Wat is ur favourite colour?


 the screen is 1m x 0.8m and the canopy stretched about 50cm above the screen. very, very thick canopy. after all that i chopped down tonight i still cant see trough to the medium.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

midnite blue. lol


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> What is the capital of Tibet.?? LOL...


 no fucking idea. lol


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, you may pass.. Now, i deduce that you will pull in the region of 16-18 Bags. Sound absurd?? We shall see


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

i hope you are right. i would like that. not bad for 1m x 1m


----------



## ditch (Jun 17, 2010)

wow 8 just read this from start to finish. really admire your grow, GREAT stuff man. absolutely LOVE the fkn clothes rack shot haha.

great to see a solid aus following on here.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

ditch said:


> wow 8 just read this from start to finish. really admire your grow, GREAT stuff man. absolutely LOVE the fkn clothes rack shot haha.
> 
> great to see a solid aus following on here.


 thank man. the aussies following the grow are a great source of support.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 17, 2010)

Beautiful harvest 8e, you're in for a treat man, those look great!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 17, 2010)

looking good bro I think SLH is my next order from GHS...I have their Great White Shark outdoors so I wont know how it is for another 3.5 months or so but I can tell you that theyre hardy plants and very fast growers my girls are 6.5-7 feet now with 1.5 more months of veg and hopefully Ill be able to get 9 weeks of flowering before it gets too nasty outside


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

this is the best i could do for a close up shot at the moment. my camera and i are not working together. i want clear pics the camera doesnt want to take them.







i will try again later.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 17, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> looking good bro I think SLH is my next order from GHS...I have their Great White Shark outdoors so I wont know how it is for another 3.5 months or so but I can tell you that theyre hardy plants and very fast growers my girls are 6.5-7 feet now with 1.5 more months of veg and hopefully Ill be able to get 9 weeks of flowering before it gets too nasty outside


 they are going to be seriously big plants man. you should get a really good yeild from those bad girls.


----------



## medicalmary (Jun 18, 2010)

looking good. I'm planning on harvesting my colas first and then giving my undergrowth another week. From what I've read SLH is one of the best yielders as far as higher potency strains are concerned. I think i'm going to run a full grow of it next time. They look really good. Kind of jealous right now.

mm


----------



## eightenough (Jun 20, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

well it is all cut down. here are pics of what i got and the girls after their hair cuts.

the third pic is of the lower canopy buds on the clothes horse. it is so full i am not going to be able to leave it like that. it wont dry. the first part of the harvest will be ready to cut off the stems tomorrow, so i am going to put those into containers to start curing. then i can space the other stuff out a bit so it can dry properly.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha i Love those Bins.. My Missus wants 1 in Pink.. Are they what you use to cure?


----------



## eightenough (Jun 21, 2010)

nah they arnt air tight. they are for my kids toys. lol. if i had enough weed to cure in one of those, then i would use one and tape the lid shut.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn bro those are some nice harvest shots looks like u did a great job 8! Waiting for a smoke report... How long u gunna cure for?


----------



## eightenough (Jun 21, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Damn bro those are some nice harvest shots looks like u did a great job 8! Waiting for a smoke report... How long u gunna cure for?


 cheers ganja. it wont get much of a cure. it will be gone too quickly. i will be putting some away for a decent cure. smoke report later tonight or tomorrow. first buds are dry today. YAY.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great Harvest Eight . You are set for some time. Great smoke, as you will soon find out. Ha Beautiful Grower, just beautiful. Loving the purple.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 22, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Great Harvest Eight . You are set for some time. Great smoke, as you will soon find out. Ha Beautiful Grower, just beautiful. Loving the purple.


 thanks heaps man. i that SLH in your avatar pic?


----------



## M0de Grow (Jun 22, 2010)

is that only 2 plants? and cant wait for dry weight!


----------



## Carl Spackler (Jun 22, 2010)

I wish I'd found this journal earlier. Looks like a top notch grow and I can't wait for a smoke report to see if this strain is all it is reported to be. I have 4, SLH indoor (Mum and 3 naughty girls) all in 12/12 for only 11 days under a 400w HPS. I have also have 1, SLH girl in a guerilla grow in the boonies that was the only survivor of a freak-flood of 13" in the span of less than 2 days that I have checked on exactly once since I put it in the ground on 4/23. Actually hoping that the bagseed survivor I planted along with her is a male as my indoor quality is likely to be quite a bit better than my outdoor and I want to see what kind of genetics emerge from the possible union. At any rate I have read nearly every stage of this grow and got several tips. Great effort and clearly your work payed off.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 22, 2010)

eightenough said:


> thanks heaps man. i that SLH in your avatar pic?


 That is Blue Widow in Avatar.  Here is my SLH I am now smoking 60 day cured slh bud.


----------



## ky|e (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow.. Looking great there buddy. I'm on my second harvest of SLH myself and man it's my new superstar. GREAT flav. True connisuer shit.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 22, 2010)

True Dat. Everyone who tokes my SLH comes back saying it was the best up high and it last and last. We love it out here in Or.


ky|e said:


> Wow.. Looking great there buddy. I'm on my second harvest of SLH myself and man it's my new superstar. GREAT flav. True connisuer shit.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 22, 2010)

i cant wait to get my stuff out there and get some feedback. i smoked a small bud last night that i had to assist in drying. it was delicious.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 23, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> True Dat. Everyone who tokes my SLH comes back saying it was the best up high and it last and last. We love it out here in Or.


I have heard such feedback on my SLH as "I fell asleep seeing colours" - "I was so stoned i could feel the inside of my asshole" "Best smoke i've ever had" & "My friend was so ripped we were sitting out the front of his house & he actually thought he was controlling the cars driving past with an invisible remote control"


----------



## eightenough (Jun 23, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I have heard such feedback on my SLH as "I fell asleep seeing colours" - "I was so stoned i could feel the inside of my asshole" "Best smoke i've ever had" & "My friend was so ripped we were sitting out the front of his house & he actually thought he was controlling the cars driving past with an invisible remote control"


 now thats what i want to hear. lol.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 23, 2010)

HA +reps 2 funny


XxNinjaxX said:


> I have heard such feedback on my SLH as "I fell asleep seeing colours" - "I was so stoned i could feel the inside of my asshole" "Best smoke i've ever had" & "My friend was so ripped we were sitting out the front of his house & he actually thought he was controlling the cars driving past with an invisible remote control"


----------



## eightenough (Jun 24, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?
just a quick update on weight. the first clothes horse provided me with 15.5 ounces. i am currently trimming the second clothes horse, i am about 1/3 of the way through it and i am up to 2.5 ounces. it is looking like i will get over 20 ounces from this grow.
i will definately grow SUPER LEMON HAZE again.

smoke report tomorrow, i promise.(struggling to put it into words, lol)


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 24, 2010)

For the report i am happy with a few verbs.... fucked, destroyed, battered, disillusioned, shaky, mmmmm i miss that feeling.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 24, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> For the report i am happy with a few verbs.... fucked, destroyed, battered, disillusioned, shaky, mmmmm i miss that feeling.


 i wake up with a hangover from the weed. that hasnt happened to me in a long time. i love it. the taste is like a sweet lolly with just a hint of lemon on the way in and i like to let it sit on my chest for a while, but the SLH is very heavy on the chest, so not for too long. on the way out i feel like i am going to cough, but it is just the weed leaving its mark on my lungs. i have 3 bongs and i just sit there looking at the tv but not watching it or holding the packed bong for 20-30 minutes and then smoking it. lol.

its good that it is so good, but on the other hand i dont want to part with it because it is so good.

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 24, 2010)

eightenough said:


> its good that it is so good, but on the other hand i dont want to part with it because it is so good.until later, enjoy the smoke.8E.


I feel you there. My last harvest was just over a lb and only 3.5 oz where SLH. And now I am out of everything (have been,long time) except MY slh, which I don't part with easy.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 25, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> For the report i am happy with a few verbs.... fucked, destroyed, battered, disillusioned, shaky, mmmmm i miss that feeling.


..Thats Funny - they are the same Verbs that describe ur Mum once I've been in there..


----------



## eightenough (Jun 25, 2010)

hey guys, hows the smoke?

i just wanted to let you know the final weight on this grow. i am very pleased to say i got just a little over 23.5 ounces.

23.5 ounces of SUPER LEMON HAZE from 2 plants.
1mx1mx1.8m mylar lined tent.
screen used was a soccer netting from a childs toy.
150mm exhaust fan ducted into ceiling and 110mm inlet fan drawing direct from outside(as low as -3).
2 x 20 litre double pot DWC.
2 x 400watts hps veg. 4 weeks.
1000watts hps flower. 9 weeks 2days.
Medium:
1 in hydroton. feeds 15 minutes hourly.
1 in rockwool. feeds 15 minutes 3 hourly.
Nutes:
Canna vega A+B
Canna flores A+B
Canna rhizotonic
Canna cannazyme
Canna PK 13-14
Growth Technologies Cal/Mag/Nit.

that concludes this grow. it is all said and done.
you can still see my exploits in my other journal.
*SEA OF BLUE* https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...ghtenough.html

until later, enjoy the smoke.
8E.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 26, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> ..Thats Funny - they are the same Verbs that describe ur Mum once I've been in there..


 I have been waiting for a reply and it was a good one. Great harvest 8.


----------



## medicalmary (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job. All that from 2 plants. Hope I pull 4oz from my slh. If I could rep you i would.

mm


----------



## eightenough (Jun 26, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> I have been waiting for a reply and it was a good one. Great harvest 8.





medicalmary said:


> Great job. All that from 2 plants. Hope I pull 4oz from my slh. If I could rep you i would.
> 
> mm


 thank you. i am very happy. i cant wait to see ho the big tent goes.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 26, 2010)

Great stuff dude, while u have the plants outta the pots, or if u have them lying around somewhere, u wana put up some photos of ur system, the ins-&-outs of it.. Cheers.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 26, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Great stuff dude, while u have the plants outta the pots, or if u have them lying around somewhere, u wana put up some photos of ur system, the ins-&-outs of it.. Cheers.


 sorry man. too late. it is all set back up with the LUI girls.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 26, 2010)

eightenough said:


> sorry man. too late. it is all set back up with the LUI girls.


Ohwell, i guess it wouldve been a shame to waste anytime from starting this sick new grow..


----------



## eightenough (Jun 26, 2010)

you will just have to come and see them yourself soon enough.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 27, 2010)

666grams from 2 plants.. that is INSANE bro!!
Very nicely done! congrats


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 27, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey guys, hows the smoke?
> 
> i just wanted to let you know the final weight on this grow. i am very pleased to say i got just a little over 23.5 ounces.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing this is your wet weight. Judging by strain and also when you harvested.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 28, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I'm guessing this is your wet weight. Judging by strain and also when you harvested.


then you are guessing wrong my friend. there was 15.5 ounce on the first clothes horse and i got a further 8 ounces of popcorny bud from the second clothes horse. drying was done in temps ranging from 14-20 degrees celsius with a rh range of 30-60%. because it is winter here and i have kids i had to have a heater running in the lounge room(furthest room from where i was drying). this created air movement through the whole house and helped dry my weed a bit faster. the branches were hanging for 5 days after i cut all the big fan leaves off and then i trimmed all the shake leaf off and put it in to tupperware containers for cure.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well if that's the case 8 my hats off to you. And my pipe is is out, care to share? Probably not, I know I kept all my SLH to myself. Good Grow, Excellent Harvest Mate.


eightenough said:


> then you are guessing wrong my friend. there was 15.5 ounce on the first clothes horse and i got a further 8 ounces of popcorny bud from the second clothes horse. drying was done in temps ranging from 14-20 degrees celsius with a rh range of 30-60%. because it is winter here and i have kids i had to have a heater running in the lounge room(furthest room from where i was drying). this created air movement through the whole house and helped dry my weed a bit faster. the branches were hanging for 5 days after i cut all the big fan leaves off and then i trimmed all the shake leaf off and put it in to tupperware containers for cure.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2010)

awsome harvest man, i also grow SLH and like you guys said a page back everyone iv smoked with says its the best smoke they had.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 29, 2010)

Bublonichronic said:


> awsome harvest man, i also grow SLH and like you guys said a page back everyone iv smoked with says its the best smoke they had.


 thanks man. there seems to be a lot of SLH growers around. its good to see.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 5, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> ..Thats Funny - they are the same Verbs that describe ur Mum once I've been in there..


LMFAO Dude I about fell out the chair.


Great job 8 Thats a ton of SLH


----------



## eightenough (Jul 12, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> LMFAO Dude I about fell out the chair.
> 
> 
> Great job 8 Thats a ton of SLH


thanks man. shame its pretty much gone now.


----------



## jjp53 (Nov 1, 2010)

I was just wondering is this avg yields for SLH


----------



## gman214 (Nov 2, 2010)

My SLH is only a couple weeks into flower, and the top leaves are curling under just like these. I have several other varieties growing and no signs of difficiency anywhere, so I'm guessing it is just a normal characteristic of the SLH pheno I ended up with (only had 1 seed). Of all the SLH pics I have seen, it seems about 1/3 of them show heavy leave curling at the top...any idea as to why? Anyone?



Buddreams said:


> all this talk of slh, i cant wait to try mine ~
> 
> @ 7 weeks
> 
> View attachment 995761View attachment 995762View attachment 995763


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 13, 2010)

lookin good bro,very good
u mastered the shit
ive just started super lemon haze from greenhouse,pop in bro and hav a look,only just started so ther only seedlings,cant wait to see how it goes

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383873-barneys-farm-violator-kush-greenhouse.html


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 13, 2010)

First time I grew SLH I got spider mites (first time). It attracts them and I heard Blue Dream is another attractant.


----------



## SiriusKush (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice Plants I got a SLH bean i was thinking of running two CH9 california and 2 afgani milk but I may have to reconsider after seeing this ....very nice plants 8....oh did you top them any ?


----------



## r1tony (Jan 1, 2011)

Got here late but enjoyed the ride. My SLH is in 3rd week of flowering and I can't @*&@^!&*@% wait till harvest!! Thanks for so much information to assist in my grow +rep for you sir. Peace and hope all is well.


----------



## Pure Pakistani (Jan 16, 2011)

great yield well done!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 29, 2011)

EDIT wrong person. Love ya work though


----------

